# Bunny Christmas Wish List



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 1, 2007)

Hai eberbunny! Rory here! This is my first time on da internets, it's big! I want to share my Chwistmas wish wist wif you duys and hear what you bunnies want for Chwistmas, too. Mebbe we can get ideas from each uvver! And mebbe our owners will see our wists. If we're cute and snuggy enough, I think we can get eberthing we want!

Hewe is mine:

_*Wowy's Chwistmas Wish Wist
*_*

1) Hidey house and cozy bed:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000K38S74/ref=wl_it_dp/105-7554154-4412409?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3GE5R28O8EYO1&colid=13QD7L1TJ24Z5
http://www.amazon.com/MEDIUM-30-20-WHITE-Cushions/dp/B000IBQEIS/ref=sr_1_2/105-7554154-4412409?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1193894713&sr=1-2

2) Tunnel to wun through:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EFMLBW/ref=wl_it_dp/105-7554154-4412409?ie=UTF8&coliid=IIDFBRGBNVX40&colid=13QD7L1TJ24Z5

3) Stylish harness and leash to go on walks:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DJMTA/ref=wl_it_dp/105-7554154-4412409?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2QTZQBDGV4TRV&colid=13QD7L1TJ24Z5

4) Disappwoving Wabbits book:

http://www.birdchick.com/birdchic.html#rabbitbook


5) Furminator sos I don't swallow hairs and get sick:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FSFNUE/ref=wl_it_dp/105-7554154-4412409?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1H9Z1FN0CZ2T&colid=13QD7L1TJ24Z5


6) Willow balls and baskets from Busy Bunny, I can destwoy one in a week! Dey are fun!

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=bsybunny&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=315151393&Count2=232291817&CategoryID=18&Target=products.asp

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=bsybunny&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=315151393&Count2=232291817&CategoryID=18&Target=products.asp

7) Cottontail Cottage

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=bsybunny&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=315151393&Count2=232291817&CategoryID=18&Target=products.asp

8) Lots of tweats

9) One of dose balls like da Dutch bunny in da Wabbits Onwine banner, mom can't find one anywhers!

10) Macey! 

**


*
*You seem like such a nice bunner and so pwetty too. I wiw share allllll my toys wif you and my beddy bed I want is big enough for yous to snugg in too. Mom says I can has a girlfriend! Will you be my Chwistmentine, Macey?

*So, what do you buns want for Chwistmas?*
*


----------



## Leaf (Nov 2, 2007)

We'z raisin money to haf a bunny shed put up outside. Dah hooman has blueprints all made up already and it's all been approved by the city!!

Once we get dah shed we'll be mentors to foster bunnies, pecos dah hooman says hurl work wiff some of the local (and mebbe not-so-local) shelters.

Doh-dum, doh-dum... now just to figure out HOW to raise dah money...



Our demands include, but are not limited to:

New to us throw rugs, towels and blankets

Wicker baskets

More hay from that eBay guy who sends us overstuffed boxes

Plastic Keyrings (the baby kind)


phone books

Stuffed animals

Cardboard Boxes

Shower curtian rings



Luff,

Onion, Blue, Genelle, Taps, Skeet& Ansel


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 3, 2007)

Hiya Wowy...iti s Thumpy...wow, youz gotz a nice wist there...Mommy doesn't wet meh get onwine much so this is the fust time fo meh. Here is my wist.

1. furwinator (that is kuwl)

2.Here I go again...Nabisco was too much of a pushy gurl for meh so mama let meh date PEACHES!!! We are dating now. I guess I got an early christmas present!






3. More tweets...more tweets..

4. Disapwovin Wabbits Book

Ummmm, i tink I have to be a gooooood wittle boy for mommy to get these tings for meh. 

I hope you get your ball like thewun on the banner and your castle...I wuv mine!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 3, 2007)

Rory, yoo can't have me siwwy bunny!!! But mommy says yoo cans come here and wive anytime.

I want

*ExquisiCatÂ® Litter Pans* 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750947&cp=2767033.2769041&pg=3&fbx=0&fbn=Taxonomy%7CLitter+Boxes&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2769041&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

*Petmate Pet Escort* 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751228&cp=2767033.2768996&fbx=0&fbn=Taxonomy%7CCarriers&f=Taxonomy%2FPET%2F2768996&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

*Expandable Cat Tunnel*

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755454&cp=&sr=1&origkw=tunnel&kw=tunnel&parentPage=search&keepsr=1

*Basket With Handles - Timothy Hay *

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=bsybunny&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=956737697&Count2=873878121

*Cottontail Cottage *

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=bsybunny&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=956737697&Count2=873878121

Western Timothy Hay

http://www.oxbowhay.com/Shop/showProduct.sp?PRODUCT_NO=35


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 7, 2007)

Yofi here...or, as Mom's man-child once called me: "YO! FI!". He was making fun of my name I think, cuz he said that whenever he says it he pictures two rabbit-dudes goin' up to one another, putting their rabbit-fists together and going, *"YO!! FI!!!"* (whatever that means). Just wait'll I see him again...he'll be goin' home with no string-things attached to his feets-covers, and maybe a few of my secret-weapon bunny balls crammed into his underwear...:grumpy:

But...I digress...

What do I want for Christmas? Well, first off...what's Christmas? Mom's never told me about it...does it taste good? And how often do humans feed it to us? 


oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Anna just 'splained it to me. We get presents?!?! KEWL!!!

Okay, then, here's my list:

*FOOD!!!!
*'nuff said...for now.

ooops. Gotta run. Mom's comin' and she has a no-rabbits rule about the computer-thing...


----------



## jessmc03 (Nov 9, 2007)

yofi, you crack me up! i'm on your side, i want food and lots of it! AND i heard about this other thing called thanksgiving, and apparently its ALL about food. i can't wait! ~gabby


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

{Bunbuns' Wish List}
1)Companion road-Berber faux sheepskin cat bed $9.99

2) (2)Whitmor whitewire storage cubes, set of 4 $29.76

3) Petzazz-Tuscan striped ceramic cat bowl $3.99

4)Super pet- Grassy mat $3.99

5)Super pet-bunny and critter toys $3.49

6)Super pet-tropical fiddle sticks $6.99



-April and Bunbuns


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Nov 26, 2007)

My Christmas list is pretty simple.

Craisins
Bananas
More Craisins
More Bananas
some spring mix veggies
More Craisins
More Bananas 

Oh - and I want my beloved _*Miss Bea*_ to say "YES" that she'll marry me!

Then we'll need more craisins and bananas and stuff to celebrate with...

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 8, 2007)

ALL I WANT IS SOME TREETS - GUMBO

I GOT WHAT I WANT ALREADY I GOT CLEAN EARS I AM HAPPY-OREO

I DONT LIKE THAT FIRST HOSE THINGY MOMMY IT SCARES ME- GUMBO

I DONT CARE I LOVE TO BE LAZY - OREO


----------

